# Simple miter sled



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's how I made my miter sled. An hour or 2 and it's done.

I took a strip 3/4" wide and cut it in half. The base is a piece of an old cabinet. Pressed chip board with melamine coating.
Put double sided tape on the track strips and a couple pennies in each track to lift the strips up a bit. A piece of scrap at the front edge of the table. Push the strips against the scrap, and lay the base down on them. I had a mark at center to align with the blade.
Press the tape firmly and take the whole thing out of the tracks. Turn it over and countersink a few holes in each track for screws. I used #6x3/4". Remove the tape from the runners and screw them down.
Put it back in the tracks and turn the saw on. Cut 6-9" and stop the saw.
Using a drafting triangle place it against the blade firmly and make a mark for 45°. Do the same on the other side directly across from the first mark for that 45°.
Take whatever you are going to use for the fences and put double sided tape on the bottom edges. Stick one on, aligning it with the line you drew. 
Turn the jig over and drill countersunk holes to attach it. Screw it down, turn it over and put it in the tracks. Run it across the blade to cut it off.
Remove that fence and do the same for the other side. Take the tape off both fences and screw them down to the base.
There ya go. A simple miter sled.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I like these kind of illustrations.

Did I tell everyone I have a book deal coming out. That is right. We just signed today. It is some pretty big money.

I have collected all of the threads from Router Forums and I approached a publisher. They thought about it and now it is a done deal.

I want to thank you all for providing me with this opportunity and the many great ideas and photos (and BJ's illustrations) I will be selling autographed copies in a few months. Hope you all will order at least one.

Pretty exciting.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You just might run into copyright problems.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just joking.

sb


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> I was just joking.
> 
> sb


No you weren't. I'll keep quiet about it if you'll give me a cut of the profits.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

OK.

sb


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do agree with Steve, though.

The information and illustrations in this forum is so much better than you would find in any book.

James


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Somewhere I saw a suggestion that when aligning the fence on a cut-off table, use double-sided tape to attach a piece of wood to the table surface in front of where you desire to mount the fence (this is after you have squared your base and added the runner(s). Cut through the piece of attached wood and remove either the right or left half and use the remaining piece to set the square against. This works better than using the blade because the blade can flex on you. Don't see why it wouldn't work for 45 deg angles as well.

JimC


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks. Simple is my middle name.


----------

